# Probleme mit geschlossenem Battlenet



## Balyndar (28. September 2008)

Nabend allerseits,

ich hab da ein Problem mit dem geschlossenen Battlenet, ich hab grad voller Erwartungen Diablo 2 gestartet, in der Hoffnung das ich endlich weiter zocken kann, jedoch bekam ich dann einen heftigen Dämpfer ^^
Genauergesagt, kam ich zwar zur Accounteingabe, konnte dort auch normal eintippen und ok und so, aber dann erschien dort, wo eigentlich die charakterauswahl sein sollte nur die Nachricht 
_
"Welt-Server herstellen. Entweder ist die Welt die sie gewählt haben nicht verfügbar, oder sie haben Verbindungsprobleme. Vergewissern sie sich bitte das ihre Internet-Verbindung richtig funktioniert und/oder das bei ihrer Firewall Port 6112 geöffnet ist"_

Also an der Internetverbindung kann es nicht liegen, da ich nichts geändert habe und gestern normal reinkam. Außerdem kann ich auch ins offene Battlenet oder auch sonst ins Internet, halt nur nicht ins geschlossene.
Nun da dachte ich erst es liegt wirklich an der Welt, das der Europa Server vielleicht down is...aber die Nachhricht bekomme ich jetzt schon den ganzen Tag, also kann es das ja auch nicht sein oder? 

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen,
mfg Balyndar =)


----------



## Mr.Floppy (28. September 2008)

Jo des Problem hab ich auch grad ich denk ma das B-net wird offline sein


----------



## Balyndar (28. September 2008)

Aber meinste echt, das is den ganzen Tag offline?, weil ich hab das heute Mittag so gegen 14 Uhr auch schon versucht und da gings schon nicht. Oder sind irgendwelche "Wartungsarbeiten" von denen ich nichts weis? ^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (28. September 2008)

warte auch schon seit stunden


----------



## Mr.Floppy (28. September 2008)

Mhh vielleicht is was kaputt gegangen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balyndar (28. September 2008)

Problem scheint gelöst zu sein, geht jedenfalls wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (29. September 2008)

Stellungnahme von Blizzard war der Thread im öffentlichen Bnet-Forum (nich mal n Mod hats gepostet :/):
Klick


----------

